
Red Hat Announces Broad Expansion to Open Source Patent Promise - JoshTriplett
https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/red-hat-announces-broad-expansion-open-source-patent-promise#
======
ralmidani
I understand why Microsoft would issue a "patent promise" rather than a bona
fide license (the issuer of a promise can play games with its interpretation,
whereas courts get to interpret a license), but why Red Hat?

If the folks at RH are 100% dedicated to Free Software, why not place their
patents under something like the Defensive Patent License?

[https://defensivepatentlicense.org](https://defensivepatentlicense.org)

~~~
ungamed
They already have, its called the open invention network, which uses similar
theories iirc.

~~~
purpleidea
OIN is a private company, not a 501c3 or even a 501c6 !

Not saying they're a good or a bad company, but they don't _legally_ serve the
public interest-- that's what a 501c3 is for.

------
mickuehl
The Open Source Patent promise is about protecting open source projects from
claims of patent infringement.

